# Eagle Of Sniper Flatbands modification ( EOS )



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello Everybody,

I received EOS SS (eagle of sniper) and after 200 rounds the rubber tubing got wasted. I was wondering how to attach flatbands on this SS and I used this clamping method below.

I don't want to talk about the quality of the product as this was on the expensive side and the quality was not excellent. So far so good I'm getting used to shoot with this SS .

Hope this gives you idea how to change the bands where there is room for tubing.


----------



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

Today I put another 100 rounds with the flatbands and there is no signs of damage on the bands. Once I purchase some rubber tubes I will switch to tubes again.   
Don't judge me too hard about this unorthodox modification    Have a nice day everybody


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually that is a very clever solution . Nicely done . Looks neat and clean . You have more than likely improved the slingshot.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i think you did a good job


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

It looks like a great solution. It's sad to hear the quality isn't good as this is a pretty expensive slingshot and has some nice features like the sighting pins and magnets to hold ammo.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like a fine option!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You done a super fine option my friend..now that is thinking out side the box.....Make it work for you..Have a good time shooting

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice Alex. Nice mod!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

You have done real well!! I wouldn't be in a hurry to get more tubes if the bands do the job so well!

And the 'blue' looks cool as well!!!


----------



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you so much everybody. You are so great! 

I managed to find solution for this frame and how to protect the tubing as well to attach the flatbands and all seems to be working in symbiosis.
I will post picture just a little later. I took a lot of shots and the tubing is now fine with this method. Protection level expert  Hah

Thank you again guys for your support. Have a nice and lucky day. Here in Bulgaria today is bank holiday but I'm working.


----------



## Kigolb (Jan 17, 2013)

good friend !!
I long ago that I always look this shooter, but have you to recommend because you say that the quality is not very good and worth about € 50-60 ......
on the wing, it is very ingenious, we hope these pictures


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Cool mod Alex, the nice thing about mods is, it can always be a work in progress you never need to stop modifying till you completely satisfied.


----------



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

tyrone8511 said:


> Cool mod Alex, the nice thing about mods is, it can always be a work in progress you never need to stop modifying till you completely satisfied.


I'm absolutely agree with you


----------



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello again,

As promised I'm posting pictures of how to protect you tube sets for EOS. The frame is not perfectly sanded and in very short period your bandset will be wasted. I saw somewhere in the net that there is some pins for this expensive model of slingshot but i think my solution will be easily prefered by its simplicity.
Simply you wrap a piece of band ot the tubing and inserting it in the slot. Now the band will absorb the shock from the tubes no pins no wasted bands one happy shooter.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a great idea,why did you switch back to the tubes,did you not like the flat bands


----------



## Alex'Under (Feb 25, 2015)

Because of the flat band that I have is not durable at all I put another pair of tubes. I need to get my hands on TBG.


----------

